# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  Mosses and the men who love them (Part II)

## timebomb

Hi, folks,

I brought some mosses to the Professor today. They were mosses sent by hobbyists living in various countries, among them Greece, USA and Malaysia. 

Mark Mendoza aka Slaigar sent a moss which he thought could be Java Moss with capsules. Unfortunately, it isn't Java Moss. The Prof said it's a species of _Vesicularia_, possibly _Vesicularia vesicularis_. The Prof can't be sure unless he knows for certain the exact location where the moss is found. There are species of _Vesicularia_ found in the West and they can be the same or different from those found in the east. The Prof is an expert on Malesian mosses and he said so far, no one in the world has actually carried out a detailed comparison between mosses found in the east and west. Anyway, here's a picture of the moss Mark sent:



Kung Keat who lives in Malacca, Malaysia sent a moss, the identity of which he wasn't sure. The Prof examined it and he said it's Singapore Moss. Seems like this moss can be found easily everywhere, even in Malaysia. Here's a pic of the moss Kung Keat sent:



Mike aka Daemonfly sent a Moss which was taken from a stream in New York, USA. It's the same moss as the one that Ben Barkey sent. The latin name is _Leptodictyon riparium_ but Tan SW who is growing this moss very well in his tanks prefer to call it "Stringy Moss". Here's a pic of the moss Mike sent:



Budak who when he was in holiday in Bali, Indonesia found a moss growing on the rocks on the sides of a stream. He thought it was Java Moss. The Prof said it's Christmas Moss. It may be a common moss but the Prof was quite delighted to have a sample that was actually taken from its natural habitat. He kept it for his collection of Malesian Mosses. Here's a pic of the stream where Budak found the moss:



George Sirpis, a hobbyist who lives in Athens, Greece sent a moss which he thought was Christmas. The Prof said it isn't but he's not sure what is its real identity. To confirm the identities of mosses, the Prof needs to know where they are collected from. George didn't say in his email so I can't give the prof the information. Anyway, here's a pic of the moss George sent:



Lily Choo sent a moss which she found somewhere in Woodlands, Singapore. She thought it was something new but the Prof said it's Singapore Moss. Lily took a close-up picture of her moss. Here it is:



When I was in the Prof's lab, I took a picture of his Sphagnum moss. The moss is beautiful but unfortunately, it can't be grown under water. Here's a pic of the Sphagnum Moss:



That's all I have to report for now. To those who sent the mosses - The Prof and I thank you. Sorry it took so long to get them identified. 

Loh K L

<<-- Part I .... Part III -->>

----------


## Slaigar

Wow, another Vesicularia species? We might find all of them before we find the real Malesian Java moss! Sadly, I do not know the area of collection for the moss- it was sent to me from Singapore.

By the end of this journey, you may have the biggest archive of mosses!

----------


## Green Baron

> Sadly, I do not know the area of collection for the moss- it was sent to me from Singapore.


If it is from Singapore, it may be Singapore Moss as _V. vesicularis_ is not found in Singapore. Prof need the location to correctly ID the species.

Gan

----------


## Daemonfly

Nice to verify mine was really the Leptodictyon riparium.

It's been getting warm here lately, and I've discovered a moss growing right out on the side of my driveway, in the shade of some plants where it's been quite moist lately. Going out of town this week, but will harvest some and see if it will grow underwater.

----------


## hwchoy

Jeez timebomb, see what you have done. You've got the whole world running loose looking everywhere for moss, and dunking them underwater to see if they'd grow  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Very Happy:

----------


## BeyondGomer

> Jeez timebomb, see what you have done. You've got the whole world running loose looking everywhere for moss, and dunking them underwater to see if they'd grow



That isn't a bad thing :-D

just wait till someone finds "erect-nano-xmas-stringy-xmas moss" :P

----------


## alan

we got moss that spread like someone weeping.... and we got moss that go upward.... erect .... maybe someone will find moss that creep sideway in water with no support that will be some new discovery !

----------

